# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Псков вайшнавский

## Lakshmana Prana das

Гаура-пурнима 03-2011 в Пскове











Еще фото тут

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Чтож вы Божеств без гамчх-то омываете??? Непорядок!

И что же нету ни одной фотографии Виновника торжества?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Чтож вы Божеств без гамчх-то омываете??? Непорядок!
> 
> И что же нету ни одной фотографии Виновника торжества?


Спасибо, исправимся.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харинама в Пскове, 27 апреля 2011 г.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Псков - харинама 13 июня 2011 г.* (для увеличения нажмите на фото)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харинама 22 июня 2011 г. в Пскове. Солисты - участники группы "Гауранга" Чайтанья Нитай прабху и Говинда Валлабха прабху.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Фестиваль Индии в Пскове, 20 августа 2011 г.











Еще фото тут http://pskov-krishna.ucoz.com/photo/...ii_v_pskove/11

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прогулка псковских преданных на корабле по Псковскому озеру, август 2011

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Вот это  да! Вайшнавы уже морские прогулки совершают - скоро рыбки будут преданными становиться  :smilies: )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ага. Наш вайшнавский кораблик. Дима (капитан корабля) торжественно поднял на кормовом флагштоке флаг от храма Господа Джаганнатхи. Он сказал, что это обозначает "Вайшнавы на борту".  :smilies:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Вчерашняя харинама. Лакшмана Прана прабху, добавьте еще, пожалуйста, фотографий.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Нет, в этот раз не очень эффектные фото. Природа еще не украсилась свежей листвой, и преданные закутанные и замерзшие.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Голока-фест" в Пскове, 4 января 2014 г.



Статья об этом на Кришна.ру http://krishna.ru/news/15-news/3899-...est-pskov.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В субботу, 5 апреля 2014 г., в Пскове прошел второй "Голока-фест". Вот статья об этом в "Комсомольской правде"

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26213.5/3100064/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Голока-фест в Пскове 21 января 2017 г.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сегодня день рождения Сарва Айшварьи прабху, руководителя "Пищи для жизни" г.Пскова. Преданные записали видеоролик-поздравление. Хочу поделиться им с вами.

https://vk.com/video173131691_456239239

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот ссылка на передачу, вышедшую на центральном телевидении России "1 канал" с участием Сарваайшварьи прабху (начиная с 16:20 мин.)

https://www.1tv.ru/shows/muzhskoezhe...-ot-31-05-2019

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Псковские вайшнавы по приглашению славянской общины приняли участие в проведении праздника Ивана Купалы, 22-23 июня 2019 г., Псковская область, г.Пушкинские Горы. 

Готовили на всех прасад, пели киртан, общались, завели много новых друзей.

Фотографии здесь https://vk.com/album-23137329_264256791

----------

